# bruit horloge cliquetis MacBook Air



## jgjg (2 Février 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau, j'ai déjà posté un sujet mais ne retrouve pas mon message (donc désolé si doublon)

Je possède un MacBook Air depuis un peu plus d'un an.
J'ai bien entendu oublié d'acheter l'Apple Care à temps et depuis hier mon ordi fait un drôle de bruit: une sorte de cliquetis, de tic-tac du genre _5 secondes de silence-clic-clic-clic-5 secondes de silence-clic-clic-clic-5 secondes de silence-clic-clic-clic-5 secondes de silence-clic-clic-clic-5 secondes de silence-clic-clic-clic_
Ca ferait penser à quelques choses qui essaie de se lancer mais qui n'y arrive pas (les ventilos?) ou au bruit d'un disque dur qui claque

Le bruit proviendrait plutôt de la partie haut/gauche du clavier

Le bruit est permanent, dès le démarrage et y compris pendant redémarrage
Le bruit est très faible, mais très stressantet inquiétant 
Je viens de lancer un Apple Hardware Test

Si vous avez des idées

Merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (2 Février 2013)

hello

t'as un disque dur dans ton macbook air toi ? 

je pencherais pour le ventilo naze

regarde avec istats pro la vitesse du ventilo

y'a des chances que ce soit à zéro

si c'est ça, AHT ne le détectera pas (je pense)

à+


----------



## jgjg (2 Février 2013)

Merci,
 iStat qui est bien a 0 en vitesse ventilo&#8230;
Le Apple Hardware Test m'indique l'erreur 4MOT/4/40000002:Exhaust-0
Ce qui confirme que le ventilateur est naze comme tu le pensais&#8230;dommage pour moi de ne pas avoir souscris l'Apple Care!!

Je ne le touche plus jusqu'à Lundi et j'amène faire réparer ça&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (2 Février 2013)

ok, il est vraiment à zéro donc AHT l'a détecté ! nickel

enfin façon de parler :rose:

tu peux aussi le faire toi même, si tu sais te servir d'un tournevis

regarde sur le site de ifixit.com, il y a de supers tutos


----------



## myckmack (18 Novembre 2015)

J'ai eu le même problème que jgjg. J'ai suivi le conseil d'Arlequin : iStat affichait bien la vitesse du ventilo à zéro. Pas eu besoin de démonter : un coup franc sur le dos du MacBook Air et le bruit a disparu !


----------

